# Learning tips: Reading stories 中文故事



## ROgringo

我想找到几个中文故事online. 你们知不知道在那里我可以找到? 我需要练习我的中文读。谢谢你们！


----------



## zeatadu

You chinese is excellent.
What exactly story do you want? How many words? Simple story or deep story,with Chinese culture?


----------



## Beijing translator

I'd like to recommend to read some idom stories , because apart from reading, you can aslo acquire some idioms and further deepen your understanding of Chinese. You can seach "成语故事" in google.


----------



## zeatadu

I found a link to the Chinese idom stories,but what a pity I couldn't post it here.
It is a good way to learn Chinese by reading Chinses idom story,but the problem is that most of the stories stem from Chinese history,perhaps you would find it a little difficult if you are not familar with Chinese history.


----------



## samanthalee

you can try http://www.chinaxue.cn/ebook/69/ till http://www.chinaxue.cn/ebook/86/

that's 20 pages of catalogue.


----------



## palomnik

ROgringo:

I agree with Zeatadu that your Chinese is very good, and maybe my suggestion is too elementary for you, but one really good site for Chinese (and Japanese!) material is http://www.orientaler.com/ It includes sound files for the items you read, and it even has a selection of stories read aloud in Classical Chinese, which is unusual.

The site doesn't get much attention worldwide since apparently it is based in Russia.

Samanthalee, the site you provided is incredible, and I expect to spend many an evening there!


----------



## ROgringo

谢谢你们，但是我的中文不好。我还在学呢。虽然我想练习我的中文读，可是我应该读一个简单的故事。谢谢你们的意见！ 我有时间的时候，我一定会看那些故事。 我希望我可以，因为我只学中文学了快两个学期了，再说，我不知道很多字。hahaha. 谢谢！ 
rogringo

hmm... I don't know a lot about Chinese history.  when I  learned Spanish, I  started out by reading some children's stories and things like that. Just something very simple and easy that will also let me get familiar with more common, helpful characters. Thank you for your reply! I  really appreciate it!
rogringo


----------



## daoxunchang

Try these two: )
http://www.xugu.net/ertong/gushi/
http://www.gushi365.com/


----------



## samanthalee

ROgringo said:


> 谢谢你们，但是我的中文不好。我还在学呢。虽然我想练习我的中文读，可是我应该读一个简单的故事。谢谢你们的意见！ 我有时间的时候，我一定会看那些故事。 我希望我可以，因为我只学中文学了快两个学期了，再说，我不知道很多字。hahaha. 谢谢！
> rogringo



Wow, just 2 terms and you are writing like this?! How I wish my progress in Japanese is as good...


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

谢谢你们，但是我的中文不好。我还在学呢。虽然我想练习我的中文阅读，可是我应该先读一些比较一个简单的故事。谢谢你们的意见！ 我有时间的时候，我一定会看那些故事。 我希望我可以，因为我只学中文才将近学了快两个学期了，再说，我不知道很多字。hahaha. 谢谢！

Your chinese is very good, however I made some minor changes here to make the sentences more Native.


----------



## Kwunlam

LikeBarleyBending said:


> 谢谢你们，但是我的中文不好。我还在学呢。虽然我想练习我的中文阅读....


 
Perhaps I may explain why we say 閱讀 instead of simply 讀. Both can function as a verb, and of course 讀 is simpler and more general. But as a noun, we normally use "閱讀" to mean "reading"


----------



## kareno999

Kwunlam said:


> Perhaps I may explain why we say 閱讀 instead of simply 讀. Both can function as a verb, and of course 讀 is simpler and more general. But as a noun, we normally use "閱讀" to mean "reading"


'Coz Because it has two syllables.


----------



## Jason2

I found a website for learning Chinese, and it's free and great. You can try
"Chinese stories platform" ,check it on google. I think it's not bad.


----------

